# Attention ARV newbies, something that may be of interest



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just been browsing Ebay and came across this.....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RV-Education-...26033420QQcategoryZ121907QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Some of the info could be useful to any new owners of C class RVs especially if you are new to motorhoming too. ...and no, it isn't my auction.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Nice idea *LC1962*. But all the information the DVD contains is freely available from the internet. IMHO. :wink:


----------

